
Elon Musk Is the Cosmo Kramer of Crony Capitalism - HumanDrivenDev
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/elon-musk-is-the-cosmo-kramer-of-crony-capitalism/
======
api
Never pan out? Doesn't seem that way to me. Everything hasn't panned out but
what has been achieved is quite astounding and far beyond what I or many
others expected years ago.

It's also quite nutty to single out Elon for crony capitalism and never
mention the dozens of far richer people and larger companies that have a
longer history of taking more money from the state and delivering far less.
Elon is a bargain compared to old aerospace, defense, federal IT, and other
contractors.

IMHO the hatred for Elon comes in part from exactly those quarters. He's
actually delivering something, which threatens those who take tons of taxpayer
money and do not.

------
Nomentatus
So when Musk started making cars, this was part of a cabal of other entrenched
electric car makers oppressing big-carbon auto?

Ditto, rocketry, he was part of that old boys club that didn't care to
innovate, was he?

The subsidy figures seem to be fantasy as well, but would be worth stating if
they were true.

I think Snopes dot com needs one more article.

